# Finally Underway



## africancichlidau (Mar 2, 2006)

Is my new Perentie enclosure, do you think its big enough for a trio?


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 2, 2006)

Been busy Africa! How long did it take to get council approval? :wink:


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Perentie what crocodiles thats huge


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 2, 2006)

nice work! They will be very happy in that!


----------



## Rennie (Mar 2, 2006)

mr-magic said:


> Perentie what crocodiles thats huge


Perentie are our country's largest monitors

Looks good to me afro, not that I'd know :lol:


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 2, 2006)

Perenties on a victorian license?


----------



## Hickson (Mar 2, 2006)

The walls will need to be higher Afro.

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Hix


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 2, 2006)

my God, I hope your putting in more substantial piers under the bearers than just a single brick on its end?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 2, 2006)

hmmmI don't know afro old boy I think if that is the size of it you might have to limit it to one animal as I thinks it might get a bit crowded in there with any more then that lmao ya Spaz. Why not just make it into a room and you live in there and let them have the house?


----------



## redline (Mar 2, 2006)

nice work there Africa


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 2, 2006)

Actually Afro, I don't think it is big enough. You will need a seperate sleeping compartment - FOR YOURSELF!! if the missus sees you getting perentie's


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 2, 2006)

hope you are building piers to put under the treated pine bearers and joists along with ant capping as per local building regulations :wink:
cheers.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

> my God, I hope your putting in more substantial piers under the bearers than just a single brick on its end?????!!!!!!!!



Splitty, that's actually a metre deep stump, our local council won't let you get away with anything less!



> hmmmI don't know afro old boy I think if that is the size of it you might have to limit it to one animal as I thinks it might get a bit crowded in there with any more then that lmao ya Spaz. Why not just make it into a room and you live in there and let them have the house?



You do know how big a Perentie gets mate? And I am talking a trio here.



> Been busy Africa! How long did it take to get council approval?



You have Councils in NSW Olive


----------



## Livewire (Mar 3, 2006)

Well done mate, keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Got the floor in  Photo sized by Zoe


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 3, 2006)

All ya need now is a couple of those chairs, ummm deck chairs and the perenti's will love it...LMAO :lol:


----------



## thals (Mar 3, 2006)

lol Af, think it may just be a tad too small, i dunno :razz: I'm sure they're gunna love hangin round in that enclosure once it's all finished, looks great so far!


----------



## feral (Mar 3, 2006)

it looks more like ur back deck atm


----------



## OuZo (Mar 3, 2006)

> it looks more like ur back deck atm



Funny about that :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 3, 2006)

looking nice afro, where in your yard is it located? i suppose you could feed the excessive number of g-pigs do em!

andrew


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2006)

Be sure to get a good sparky when it comes time to wire the heating and lighting up. 

You can tell you are not a chippy. They would have laid the merbu in the opposite direction ;-), ie parallel to the adjoining structure The deck I knocked up has the decking boards running away from the house also in order that we could have it with a rounded end. My chippy son who has laid many decks said that it was the first he had worked on with the boards running that way.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2006)

> You can tell you are not a chippy. They would have laid the merbu in the opposite direction , ie parallel to the adjoining structure




He also put the reeded decking upside down.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2006)

Splitmore said:


> my God, I hope your putting in more substantial piers under the bearers than just a single brick on its end?????!!!!!!!!



I was worried that there was not damp course or ant caps between the piers and the bearers.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 3, 2006)

[quote

He also put the reeded decking upside down.[/quote]

That's debatable now isn't it? Rough side up prevents slippage, and rough side down help for water drainage


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2006)

> That's debatable now isn't it?



Well, it is and it isn't.
Reeded decking was designed to be put with the reeded part down for airflow. It stops it rotting out above the joists. People may prefer to use it wrongly, but that is what it is designed for. A bit like I could use my computer as a door stop. It would work, it's just not how it was designed to be used.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 3, 2006)

Either way i think hes done a tops job and its going to look great!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2006)

I prefer the reeded side down (for the aesthetics, not so much the ventilation) I believe it is rarely now installed reeded side up but for a prentie enclosure it will give them more traction when getting up a head of steam to launch themselves at the local cats.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 3, 2006)

Magpie said:


> > That's debatable now isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, although with the number of ppl putting it up that way I think it's become fashionable lol The correct way is indeed with the rough side down, but hey lol

Nice deck Africa


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 3, 2006)

Afro, thats awesome, good to see you have got the best interest of your herps at heart. Just a few tips from a chippy's point of view, i agree with "inthegrass" you need ant capping between the piers and bearers, and you have put the decking in up-side down, the grooves are on one side of the board to stop water build-up and should be against the bearers to prevent rot. I'm not knocking you at all, I am commending you on your effort in regards to the well-being of your animals, just want to see you get better value for your time and money. If I lived 1000km closer to you I would gladly offer to help, but obviously I'm a bit slack and cant be asked to travel for 10hrs. The ant capping is a major issue, the decking being up-side down is not the most major of disasters.

Regards
Simon

PMSL, 12 people repleid before i got this essay out, damn finger typing!!!

PS. the boards running the wrong way is no real drama.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Roflmbao, you chippies believe what the deck manufacturers tell you? Decking only started to have the ribbed side when they discovered how to laser cut it, a product of the laser cutting is ribs whereas before laser cutting both sides were smooth. Can't you just see the meeting when they had to decide how to cover up this fact to the end users  "Oh, yeah, well we'll just tell them it's to stop rot or water build up".

Now, on the serious matter of substrate, does anyone know where I can buy bulk Breeders Choice? I will need to put it down at least a foot deep so will be looking at a large amount and buying it in 2Kg bags will be a little expensive.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 3, 2006)

Haha, you make me laugh sometimes Phil


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 3, 2006)

i would just wet the breeders choice, should expand that way


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> Now, on the serious matter of substrate, does anyone know where I can buy bulk Breeders Choice? I will need to put it down at least a foot deep so will be looking at a large amount and buying it in 2Kg bags will be a little expensive.



We buy ours from Robbo's pet barn in 25liter bags. If you buy a few bags you can usually negociate on the price.

Woudn't sand be a better substrate for perenties??


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 3, 2006)

so how did you put the nails in afro? by had :lol:
or did you hire a gun out in which case silly boy remember i chould of given you a paslode gas gun to loan plus nails :wink: all for free


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the thought Westy but as I used screw nails they had to be put in by hand. One thousand nine hundred and forty four of the darned things and I have the swollen thumb to prove it


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 3, 2006)

thats so funny as paslode make thosw silly decking screw nails to go into there guns oh well phill we live and learn lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah but paslode doesn't keep ya fit my boy!


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 3, 2006)

true but it doesn't keep you young as well  depite what some old people think  :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2006)

You could have kept the edges straight Phil.....

The perenties will get out from under that, you will need to put some wiring around the edges and sink it into the ground at least a metre.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Huggy, nah mate, theres steel under that decking arrangement 

Soulweaver, I thought of that but don't want to wet it cos a piece might stick to their catfood and cause impaction.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2006)

I bet you could pick up some recycled BC quite cheap afro, from a cattery when you are picking up their meals for the day.


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 3, 2006)

Very few know the truth... lol.... Can't wait to see the perenties Phil. oh, and your new sleeping quarters


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 3, 2006)

Good idea Hugs! Thanks for that mate 

Yeah D-P she's already told me I needn't think I'm sleeping in the house when I get them


----------



## scotchbo (Apr 12, 2006)

so far so good mate should be a good looking enclosure when your done congrats


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a coupla spare single beds that I can repaint in nice colours for them if you like Afro...they deserve the best and all that. 
If you teach them to walk on a leash you'd be set. You could start a business ridding the neighbourhood of feral cats. 
Nice little money maker! 

Personally, I think sand would be much cheaper- you can buy that by the tonne. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 12, 2006)

your taking the mickey arnt you afro.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

Mickey? Theres no mice! These buggers'll eat the local cat population. 

LMAO!


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 12, 2006)

he better not be, its all he bloody talks about these days


----------

